# Fiberglass Fenwick Rod Blanks



## jjd79 (Aug 18, 2005)

I am trying to locate a source for the honey colored fiberglass Fenwick rod blanks. Been to different web sites, but have not located anything. Need something between 7' - 8', fast to mod fast action for casting rod.


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

A guy on Ebay has a bunch of them listed all the time. I think has asks to much for them though myself.


----------



## DSRTEGL (May 13, 2008)

jjd79 said:


> I am trying to locate a source for the honey colored fiberglass Fenwick rod blanks. Been to different web sites, but have not located anything. Need something between 7' - 8', fast to mod fast action for casting rod.


It is amazing how many people LOVE the old fiberglass blanks....ME INCLUDED...I am a garage sale and flea market junkie during the season. Personally the light brown Fenwick rods.....the ones you often see wit white or cream wraps and SS guides are like crack to me.


----------

